# Adresse wie Wordpress



## EuroCent (11. Juni 2009)

Hi ho...

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich aus:

index.php
index.php?mode=imprint
index.php?mode=test1&text=test

in

/
Imprint/
Test1/Test/

umwandeln kann?

Irgendwie hab ich da keinen wirklichen plan wie ich da vorgehen muss und auf mod_rewrite.de war ich auch schon und da bin ich auch nicht viel weiter gekommen als jetzt 

Also ich möchte das wenn ein User auf: h**p://meineseite.tld/ geht, und dort einen link anklickt der auf die:

index.php?mode=imprint

verweiss das dann nicht in der Adresszeile: h**p://meineseite.tld/index.php?mode=imprint steht sonder h**p://meineseite.tld/Imprint/

oder dieser klickt auf: index.php?mode=essen&was=kuchen

das dann daraus:

h**p://meineseite.tld/essen/kuchen/ wird statt h**p://meineseite.tld/index.php?mode=essen&was=kuchen

hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen ^^

PS: Kann man das auch mittels PHP realisieren oder nur über die .htaccess?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,



Lenox hat gesagt.:


> PS: Kann man das auch mittels PHP realisieren oder nur über die .htaccess?



nein, rein über PHP wird das nicht gehen. Dein Server müsste ja erstmal wissen, dass er überhaupt PHP bemühen soll und mit welchem Script, sonst bekämst Du einfach einen 404er.

Das ist ein typischer Fall für mod_rewrite. Was hast Du da bis jetzt versucht?

LG


----------



## EuroCent (11. Juni 2009)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öhm... gute frage -.-

Ich habs verworfen da es nicht so wollte wie es sollte 
also ich hab derzeit nichts mehr was ich dir zeigen könnte


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,

dann versuch es halt nochmal. Schau Dir mal dieses Beispiel auf modrewrite.de an, der Fall ist Deinem ähnlich. 

Und achte in Deinen Beiträgen bitte auf die Rechtschreibung, wie es in unserer Netiquette gewünscht wird. Besonders ein paar Satzzeichen würden das Lesen erleichtern. Danke.

LG


----------



## Napofis (11. Juni 2009)

Brauchte man nicht nur bei Wordpress die txt.htaccess umbenennen?
Und in der Config auf SEO schalten?

Also irgend so etwas in der Art muss es bei diesem CMS geben, das Mod Rewrite ist schon alles fertig, er muss es nur aktivieren.


----------



## EuroCent (11. Juni 2009)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> dann versuch es halt nochmal. Schau Dir mal dieses Beispiel auf modrewrite.de an, der Fall ist Deinem ähnlich.
> 
> ...



okay danke werd ich mir nochmals anschauen!

@Napofis
Komisch hatte nichts dergleichen finden können... hmm... eventuell zu doof es zu finden xD


----------

